# 22-250/204 bullets



## quacksmak (Dec 31, 2011)

ive been using my 250 for coyotes and ive tried the vmax bullets but im terribly disappointed in the large pelt holes ive also used winchester supreme which is a little better. anyone have a bullet suggestion for a pelt friendly bullet? i recently purchased my first 204 and im excited to try it out. im going to try the 32gr hollow pt. any advice there?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Coyote bullets start at 50 grains IMO.

50 grain Nosler ballistic tips have been my "go to" for years (totally different construction than a v-max).

52 grain Sierra HPBT's have killed a heap of coyotes as well.

Sierra blitzkings perform pretty much like v-max's. Extremely light jacket and no base, poor coyote bullets. Big splash, but shallow on penetration.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

in the 22-250 i use a 50g nosler Ballistic tip. The jacket and base are much thicker then the 50g vmax. I've also used a 52g hornady match bullet that worked very well.

I couldn't suggest anything for the 204, but i'd look at something with a heavy jacket design, Because the 204 is ment for varmints and coyotes are predators. Most of the bulelts that are made for the 20cal are ment for shooting prairie dogs and such. berger is making a 50-55g bullet that i think would serve you right with the 204. Bad thing about that is you're looking at 22-250 velocities. i'm not going to open the can of 204 worms because i don't care that much. But there will be guys that come on that will suggest a better selection of bullets for you. The 204s are to small for me.

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I use the 52 grain sierra matchkings on coyotes in my 22-250. I beleive they are going about 3600. If they hit the shoulder blade or spine they leave a big hole, but I think all varmit bullets are that way. These bullets usually exit a broadside coyote but the exit is about 1/4" so not a big deal. These bullets will penetrate about 1/2 the length of the coyote.


----------



## quacksmak (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks for the input. theres alot of stuff out there its nice to know whats workin for others without having to try every different option out yourself. shoot straight.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Before I switched to an AR15 and 75 gr hollow point I used a 22-250. Over about 20 years of shooting a 22-250 I slowly migrated towards more heavy bullets. I went from the old 55 gr standby to the 50 gr Vmax, then to the 50 gr Ballistic Tip, then back to the 55 gr and the last I was shooting was the 60 gr Vmax. I'm not sure about the construction, but they deck them with complete penetration and not as big a hole as the 50 gr. My last loads used Superformance and that pushed them at 3650 fps. That's about 100 fps slower than they say, but I was shooting a shorter barrel.


----------



## plainsdrifter (Mar 15, 2004)

204 Ruger with H322 and 35gr Berger bullet at 3850 fps. Entry hole small with massive internal damage and normally no exit wound. Im partial to this round on coyotes but enjoy all my calibers as they are each unique in their own situations.


----------

